# 72 GTO for sale



## Jburks765 (11 mo ago)

Off chassis restoration needed. Motor not original or running $3000 for car only. Plenty of extra parts, to many to list.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jburks765 said:


> Off chassis restoration needed. Motor not original or running. Plenty of extra parts.
> View attachment 151277
> 
> View attachment 151276
> ...



Have to put a price for the car per forum rules.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

That would be one ambitious project.....but Pontiac is history and obviously no more are being built; '72 455 H.O.s are so cool!


----------

